# IRC Accessory Dwelling Units or Accessory Apartment



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 25, 2014)

Reference (PDF): Accessory Dwelling Units: Case Study - HUD



Given the requirements are different for each jurisdiction that allows accessory dwelling units and how they are constructed; if you require a 2-family dwelling separation with separate or allow shared (modified) main disconnects, HVAC, water heater and supply.

How do you issue and document a certificate of occupancy for accessory dwelling units in accordance with the IRC?


----------

